# Which DAW you usin?



## DavidChandross (10 mo ago)

Logic, Pro Tools, Abelon, Cakewalk? TOA


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Studio One Pro


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Reaper


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

Cakewalk by Bandlab


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

I’m still using Reaper, for what I do it is still excellent, if I was making more midi based stuff I might use a different option.

Fwiw I recently added a suite of tools from IK Multimedia that has taken the works to a whole different level. I highly recommend looking at their offerings.


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Reaper


----------



## dgreen (Sep 3, 2016)

another studio one pro here (presonus)


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Ableton Live. 
I started with Reaper, Studio One and Live. I made my decision. Studio one was a close second.


----------



## denitronik (Sep 21, 2012)

Logic pro


----------



## Grab n Go (May 1, 2013)

Reaper


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Another Reaper.


----------



## DavidChandross (10 mo ago)

bw66 said:


> Another Reaper.


Looks like I will be downloading Reaper today>>>>give it a shot...its just for audio at this time. Thanks!


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

Reaper. Ultra cheap compared to most DAWs but still very powerful, and updated frequently. If you buy once, you get every update and never need to pay again to upgrade the software. No subscription. No needing to buy the software again because they released a new edition and stopped supporting the old one. Amazing support community as well.


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

Logic Pro.


----------



## Mike_Blaszk (Sep 16, 2021)

Reaper for me too. Its really straight forward and, essentially, free. I was pleased enough with it, though, that I bought a license key (a very reasonable $60USD fee) to contribute to the community and keep things going.


----------



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)

Logic Express 8.5 (very old but still works on my very old computer)


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

GarageBand.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

Reaper


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Happy with Reaper so far. I used it for free for more than a year before sending them the measly $60. I was enjoying an old tape recorder, but it's definitely easier/faster to get a song out there with a DAW. 

@player99 convinced me to get the RME BabyFace, and that was an absolutely bullet-proof purchase worth every cent. Plug, play, keep until dead.

The last giant step forward was EZ Drummer which my son bought for me. With no real drummer available this allows me to get a song underway on the first day if drums are required. Thanks to "the boy" for recognizing the weakest part of my attempts.


----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)

Q-base


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

Used GarageBand for a year then switched to a PC with Reaper. After a month with Reaper I paid for it and have never looked back. I think the plugins and interface you use are more important than the DAW.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

REAPER


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Cakewalk by Bandlab here. Mainly because I spent a lot of time learning the product on Sonar.


----------



## Merlin (Feb 23, 2009)

Reaper!


----------



## Grab n Go (May 1, 2013)

Kerry Brown said:


> Used GarageBand for a year then switched to a PC with Reaper. After a month with Reaper I paid for it and have never looked back. I think the plugins and interface you use are more important than the DAW.


It's almost impossible to go back once you get used to Reaper's speed and flexibility.

Last year, I had to dive back into Cubase to bounce 19 songs from a 10 year-old recording session and bring them into Reaper. Couldn't wait to be done. I don't think Cubase has aged well at all.


----------



## vanqr (10 mo ago)

Going to throw in a vote for Ableton live. It’s expensive, but I got the live lite version bundled for free with my interface. Imo the audio warping in live is second to none. It’s particularity useful if I want to practice a song at a lower bpm and work my way up to the correct tempo incrementally.


----------



## Sketchy Jeff (Jan 12, 2019)

reaper for music recording

audacity for cleaning up live takes caught from a two-channel board mix headed for streaming

if you don't need to capture more than 2 tracks at once and do some cleanup editing audacity is hard to beat

my son likes midi. he's all over ableton live. 

j


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

Dorian2 said:


> Cakewalk by Bandlab here. Mainly because I spent a lot of time learning the product on Sonar.


Have you tried the "Library" feature in Bandlab. It's more for collaboration with others over the internet but I load my backing tracks into it and add guitar, organ and vocal tracks. I can then create an mp3 of the song when all the tracks are done. I also have many backing tracks that were created in Cakewalk if you want any. I probably have over 200. I would send the cwp files that you can load into Cakewalk. Just let me know.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Ableton Live 11 Intro. I've tried Reaper, Cakewalk... It is the most intuitive for the way my brain works.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Ableton is the best program with a sequencer, hands down. It's lack of visual hoopla keeps it lean on resources.

I spent a lot of time making fruityloops beats in my youth so it was a nice cross over.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Guitar101 said:


> Have you tried the "Library" feature in Bandlab. It's more for collaboration with others over the internet but I load my backing tracks into it and add guitar, organ and vocal tracks. I can then create an mp3 of the song when all the tracks are done. I also have many backing tracks that were created in Cakewalk if you want any. I probably have over 200. I would send the cwp files that you can load into Cakewalk. Just let me know.


I haven't but I'll check it out. Expect a DM in the near future. Much appreciated!

EDIT: I take the first part back. I have a few tracks in the library. I guess I just don't use it all that much yet. lol


----------



## Patrice Brousseau (Aug 12, 2020)

Reaper and Studio One Pro.


----------



## Midnight Rider (Apr 2, 2015)

Pro Tools through an Allen & Heath GS-R24M Analog/DAW console for some projects.


----------



## Rickenbacker198 (Jan 10, 2017)

Cubase for about 10 years.
Always found it the most intuitive.
Built in vocal tuning is stellar.
RME UFX is the interface.


----------

